# Huh?



## will (Apr 14, 2013)

OK. Soooo. My eggs have been in the incubator for 29 days today. One of them I know is twitching. (Egg is moving) how much longer? 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What kind of eggs?


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

I think you meant 19 days. That would give them a couple more days. They might start pipping tomorrow. 
Good luck.


----------



## will (Apr 14, 2013)

Nop 29 days. And they are duck eggs. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If they're moving you should begin to hear and see differences in the next 24/48 hours.


----------

